# Slingshot-in-a-can



## HiCS (Aug 11, 2010)

Hello again...

Let me show you my favorite slingshot... 
It Is not the most powerful, but it is indeed the more fun to use, always at reach, versatile and indoor shooting capable, but on the other hand, is able to land a pigeon at 5-8 meters (tested).

This is my Slingshot-in-a-can...

This can has everything you need to have fun... fork, rubber bands, extra bands and pouch, bb's (held by 2 magnets).
You can add or take rubber bands to the configuration, so it can be used shooting molding clay, trimmed cord knots or similar things indoors in a safely manner.. 
or.. you can reinforce it braiding one extra band in each side to shoot havier bb's or stones.






























Thanks for passing by.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Thats a little cracker, i love it, and very well rapped, jeff


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Wow, a slingshot in a proverbial altoids tin. That's a great idea.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Awesome !


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

You should sell those!


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike (Aug 23, 2010)

that is cool..


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

That is some kind of small and VERY COOL!!!!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

I would call it Sweet Shooter.


----------



## frosty2 (Aug 23, 2010)

I have some 1/4 rod laying around and I think you just inspired me.
frosty2


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Way cool love the idea. Have it handy any time for a little fun even on the go.


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

nice!


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

A nice package! I carry a similar affair in my bug out bag, instead of all rubber bands I have a couple folded flat bands w/ pouches and bullets but no frame as I would make a natural if needed. But a mini frame would be the fichizzle, Finding a tree would be a challenge in the sandbox! I like the spirit of it!


----------



## HiCS (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks to all for your comments. It is actually a very practical slingshot. Paracord wrap and lanyard allows full grip.

dgui: "I would call it Sweet Shooter".... That is actually a very good name







.

I've done one for each of my 5 and 8 year old little girls, using only one rubber band at full lenght on each side and they had some great times these summer break shooting seeds and palm fruits.

Read you later..


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

yep, thats cool


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

That is a great little slingshot, brilliant idea.
Martin.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Slingshot of the month is what I am thinking.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Talk about packing your survival kit! Very sharp Bud! Flatband


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Surely a contender for concept and design.


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

hey HiCs!!... my compadre, my man!... you know something?
'cause we both are in Mexico ... and copyright here do not worth the paper they are printed
 ... I'm going to hack n' piratear the idea, papá!! 







saludos bro!


great idea man!... where you bought it?


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

I think you've got the heart of every survivalist pounding!


----------



## HiCS (Aug 11, 2010)

CHANEKE_JOSH said:


> hey HiCs!!... my compadre, my man!... you know something?
> 'cause we both are in Mexico ... and copyright here do not worth the paper they are printed
> ... I'm going to hack n' piratear the idea, papá!!
> 
> ...


Hey Chaneke.. this is original HiCS's idea.. you won't find anything like it anywhere,... at least I didn't.

Everything originated from a small wire slingshot I made for my daughters this summer... small enough to fit in my pocket... pocket?.. hmmm.. a pocket slingshot.. pocket... altoids tin... hmmm....


----------



## HiCS (Aug 11, 2010)

Wow.. thanks again for your kind words.... I am really glad you liked it.

Feel free to make your own ... but if you sell them and make money.... I will gladly send you my bank account number for my part on the profits.









Cheers !


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

HiCS said:


> Hello again...
> 
> Let me show you my favorite slingshot...
> It Is not the most powerful, but it is indeed the more fun to use, always at reach, versatile and indoor shooting capable, but on the other hand, is able to land a pigeon at 5-8 meters (tested).
> ...


Wonderful set up I'm very impressed with this creation, I have no doubt you could take a pigeon with that.. 
Thanks for sharing your creation very good work.. 5 stars*****


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Hey HiCS, That is a very cool little idea you have. It remains me of my first slingshots that I had when I was a little bato. They were made of wire and rubber bands, I do not remmember the material for the pouch. Good work.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Very Nice! Another inspiration, thanks. I think you could sell those for a mint, lol


----------



## Chugosh (Feb 9, 2010)

A very nifty little can of fun.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

That does look like a lot of fun. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------

